# Feet together drill



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a drill that I was given today to help make your wrist and arms more active and connected to your swing because I needed an oil change for my wrist because the were sized . It also helps with your balance.
Do this with a 6-7 iron.

Position the ball in the middle of your normal stance. 
Stand with you feet together with the ball still in the middle.
Take your grip and normal stance so knees bent bum out head over the ball you get what I mean.
Now start your back swing. Start your hip turn and bring your hand up and cock your wrist your hands should be roughly just on the outside of you right hip maybe just a bit lower (what I mean by this is just say you have a watch on at address it is pointing roughly at the target once you have cocked your wrist it will be point away from you at 90* to the target).
Then you continue up with your normal swing you can do this with a 3/4 swing to as I was.

From the take away to about the 9 o'clock postion (with 9 being roughly at waist height) the club head should move from square with the ball to the toe of the club pointing pretty much straight up with the shaft parallel with the target line. I put in a pic to try and show what I mean.

Hope this make sense and help someone. Yes I know that most of you prob already did this but hey I didn't.....


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a very good drill for any golfer. Here are some other reason to use it.
http://www.golfforum.com/golf-tips/17278-just-another-golf-swing-drill.html


----------



## jlwmanagement (Jan 31, 2011)

I like that drill because of its assistance for balance and tempo. That's what I used it for.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

FrogsHair said:


> This is a very good drill for any golfer. Here are some other reason to use it.
> http://www.golfforum.com/golf-tips/17278-just-another-golf-swing-drill.html


Gee Frog how did I miss that post...... oh well better late then never!:headbang:


----------

